# Insect World Records



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 12, 2007)

Insect World Records -

http://ufbir.ifas.ufl.edu/recbk.htm


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice that is interesting


----------



## Orin (Mar 12, 2007)

That is a lot of text.


----------

